# s.s Gaboon, B&ASN Co.



## phils (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking for any help for a friend who believes his great uncle may have been master or certainly crew on this ship. 
An inscription on a gravestone in Lauriston Cemetry, Edinburgh advises DANIEL MONRO is interred in Toxteth Park Cemetry, Liverpool. He died 31.03.1890 at approx? 45 years. I have found details of the ship - built in Glasgow by Elders, delivered to above Cy 1878, 1897 to African Steamship Coy, then to Greece as Galaxidon, scrapped Syria 1912.

She may have been on Canary Island route but not sure, or West Africa.

Any clues on where might find detail, background etc., or does someone have any info?

Is Merseyside maritime Museum Archive a good start? Assume she sailed out of Liverpool.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

GABOON Official Number 78589
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=15533
Can’t find anything for 1890 and I don’t know if it would be any good to you, but there are crew lists and agreements for 1887 at Kew


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

GABOON. ON. 78589

www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Ol...n-01.ht
1878 GABOON- 98 GALAXIDION
Barney


----------



## phils (Jul 2, 2008)

*s.s Gaboon*

Thanks each for this help

Barney - good picture with 2 masts and funnel. Had found a painting on an auction catalogue with full sail dated 1886 at http://www.lawrences.co.uk/Catalogues/Fa200106/page6.htm I wonder whether the site you gave would be interested in this reference also?

Ian - thanks for this site - some of my spelling not up to scratch. The Greeks seemed to move the ship on quite rapidly, perhaps due to problems and the final owner gave up! Kew? 'scuse my ignorance, can you give me a bit more here?

Cheers, Phil


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Phil. Google photoship.
Then go to, Old photo's and paintings.
Thousands of ship's there.
Barney.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Phil
Sorry for not explaining further (been doing this to long) the National Archives at Kew have a crew list for Gaboon ON 78589 for 1887, I don’t know if your man would have been on her then as you are looking for 1900.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...75485&CATLN=6&Highlight=,78589&accessmethod=0
Do you know if he died at sea as there is also a Register of deceased seamen 1900 and one for Register of deceased passengers who died at sea 1899 to1901.

If you decide to go for the crew list then
Click on Request This
Choose Digital Express Jpeg Go
In the Please Add Information Box ask for
Crew list for Official Number 78589. Gaboon for 1887
It will be delivered to your PC within twenty four hours; it costs £8.50 for up to ten images.
Good luck.
Ian


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

*Gaboon*

GABOON O/No. 78589
Iron screw steamer, two decks.
302.3' x 34.2' x 23.6' 1178 net, 1863 gross.
Built by John Elder & Co., Glasgow, yard no. 219 for British & African Steam Navigation Co. Registered Glasgow
2 cyl 40", 71" - 36" by the builders, 280 HP, 10.5 knots.

1876 March, completed
1897 Transferred to African Steamship Co.
1898 Sold to Bank of Athens. Renamed GALAXIDION
Registered Piraeus
1902 Sold to Marlas & Baltage, Pireaus
1905 Owners now S. Baltage & Marlas, Athens
1912 Sold for demolition in Syria.

She was used on the West Africa run by B&A S.N. Co. and by A.S.S. Co., which two companies were forerunners of Elder Dempster.

Sorry no picture of this one, but the (rather poor) picture is of her identical sister ship LUALABA


Derek


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Derekic of GABOON in photoship.

Barney


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Phil.

There's no way to tell if the following mentions in The Times are your man but I'll post them here, just in case you have other information that might confirm a connection:

The Times, Tuesday, Oct 27, 1874
THE LATE GALE.- .. .. .. on Sunday afternoon the Wilson
line Pacific, *Captain Monro*, arrived at Hull in a disabled
condition, with the loss of two hands, the carpenter and a
seaman. The steamer left Shields on Tuesday with a cargo
of chymicals for Stettin. On the following morning, about
3 o'clock, when about 80 miles from the land, she was over-
taken by the gale, which soon caused a very high sea. For
a long time the steamer ran before the gale, but it was at
length deemed necessary to heave her to. The boiler fires were
soon put out. The ship thus becoming unmanageable fell into
the trough of the sea, every effort to bring her head to the
wind proved futile, and she began to settle down. The car-
penter, a Swede named *Andersen*, and a Dutch sea-
man named *Schaup*, who were sent to secure the hatches,
were both carried away by a heavy sea. On Thurs-
day morning the anchor was let go with 70 fathoms cable
in order to bring the vessel head to the wind, but
the cable snapped and both it and the anchor were lost.
Shortly afterwards the foremast went over the side, but the
crew escaped injury. By Friday morning there were seven
feet of water in the engine-room, and the crew were almost
worn out with pumping and watching. As they were be-
ginning to despair, the Hull smack *Abo* came up and 
offered to stand by to save life. This infused new vigour
into the exhausted crew of the steamer, and they soon ap-
preciably lessened the water in the hold. Shortly after-
wards fires were once more lighted, and it was determined
to put back and run for the Humber. The water tanks
were also charged with salt water, and from this the men
suffered severely.


The Times, Monday, Aug 05, 1878
THE WEST COAST OF AFRICA
Liverpool, Aug. 3
The British and African Company's steamer just arrived
brings the following advices:-
"Bathurst, July 19.
The inhabitants of this place and Sierra Leone, not
being altogether in favour of the policy pursued by the
Government, are memorializing the Foreign Office on the
subject. The steamer *Gaboon*, of the British and African
Steamship Company, was ordered by the senior naval officer
on the station to call off Whydah for the remainder
of the King of Dahomey's indemnity. The steamer
complied, but being unable to communicate with the shore
in consequence of the heavy surf, proceeded on her course,
leaving instructions for the following steamer.


Here's an ad for the Red Cross Line which mentions Daniel Munro, Commander of the Water Nymph:
http://tinyurl.com/66bzwp


regards,
Martin


----------



## shoebox1206 (Jul 23, 2013)

*S. S. Gaboon*

Phil: I found your post dated from 2008 about the SS Gaboon and Daniel Monroe. My father-in-laws great grandfather was Daniel Monroe, his first name is Daniel as well. Have you been able to find my information?

Thank you,
Bill


----------



## timberbush (Mar 16, 2019)

Phil,

I have only just come across this post. Danial Monro was my Great Uncle.
The gravestone is in Warriston Cemetary Edinburgh not Lauriston.
I have quite a bit of information on him and his family if you are still interested.

Donald


----------

